# Power Mac G5 (carte graphique)



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un PowerMac G5 qui tourne toujours très bien, j'ai juste un souci avec la carte graphique qui visiblement donne des signes de faiblesse (cf photo).
Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un possédait une carte graphique que je pourrais utiliser pour remplacer la mienne ?!...
(photos : caracréristiques Mac+carte graphique+capture d'écran quand ça merde...)


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2020)

Je tiens à dire aussi, que la carte graphique, là... n'est pas celle d'origine... celui à qui j'avais acheté le G5 était un gamer, il avait donc mis une carte plus puissante...
Du coup, je ne sais pas quel est le type de carte en série sur cette bécane...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2020)

Visiblement on en trouve sur Ebay 
La carte reconnue par l'ordi donne son vrai nom, donc c'est bien une Radeon 9600 XT.
Tu peux aussi ourir ton camion et regarder dessus.


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Visiblement on en trouve sur Ebay
> La carte reconnue par l'ordi donne son vrai nom, donc c'est bien une Radeon 9600 XT.
> Tu peux aussi ourir ton camion et regarder dessus.


Oui, oui, je m'exprime mal... 
Ce que je veux dire c'est que ce n'est pas la carte montée en usine sur cette machine, la Radeon 9600 a été mise à la place de celle d'origine... ;-) Donc si je peux en trouver une "d'origine"...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2020)

tirhum a dit:


> Donc si je peux en trouver une "d'origine"


Tu as les caractéristiques ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu as les caractéristiques ?


Ben c'est mon souci; je ne sais pas trop...
Dans le manuel, j'ai ça : "carte AGP 533Mhz à 1.5V. vous pouvez remplacer cette carte par une carte AGP 8X Pro."
Mais le manuel est-t-il spécifique pour... uniquement, mon G5, ou pour tous les G5 de cette époque ?!...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2020)

Pourquoi tu ne veux pas remettre une Radeon 9600 XT puisqu'on en trouve ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pourquoi tu ne veux pas remettre une Radeon 9600 XT puisqu'on en trouve ?


Oh ben si, je veux/peux en remettre une, pas de souci...
Faut juste que mon (mes) éditeur(s) me paie(nt)...
Donc là, celle sur ebay, va probablement me passer sous le nez... donc si j'en vois passer une "d'origine" plus tard... ;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2020)

m*rde, même à 100 euros ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2020)

Ben vi...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2020)

Si ça m'arrivait, moi non plus. Graphiste c'est plus un métier


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2020)

Salut titi,
Et le gamer en question (je ne vois pas DU TOUT de qui tu parles   ), il n'a pas gardé la carte d'origine ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si ça m'arrivait, moi non plus. Graphiste c'est plus un métier


:-D Quelques soucis persos ces derniers temps; je remonte la pente...


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Salut titi,
> Et le gamer en question (je ne vois pas DU TOUT de qui tu parles   ), il n'a pas gardé la carte d'origine ?


Le mec en armure blanche ?!...  
Pas con, je n'y avais pas pensé...


----------



## dandu (14 Novembre 2020)

Dans un Power Mac G5 avec un seul CPU (c'est bien un mono 1,8 GHz ?) c'est généralement une FX 5200 d'origine. Et ça se trouve pour moins de 30 € : https://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=FX+5200+G5&_sacat=0&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Dans un Power Mac G5 avec un seul CPU (c'est bien un mono 1,8 GHz ?) c'est généralement une FX 5200 d'origine. Et ça se trouve pour moins de 30 € : https://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=FX+5200+G5&_sacat=0&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15


Oui, c'est bien un mono...
Merci...     ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2020)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, c'est bien un mono...
> Merci...     ;-)


Cela dit, je viens de regarder dans Mactracker, ces G5 depremière génération étaient équipés d'origine (selon la place du modèle dans la gamme) de cartes différentes : NVIDIA GeForceFX 5200 Ultra, GeForce 6800 Ultra DDL, ATI Radeon 9600 Pro, or Radeon 9800 Pro.

Je ne connais pas l différence entre une 9600 XT et une 9600 Pro ou une 9800 Pro, mais ça ne doit pas être très différent, non ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, je viens de regarder dans Mactracker, ces G5 depremière génération étaient équipés d'origine (selon la place du modèle dans la gamme) de cartes différentes : NVIDIA GeForceFX 5200 Ultra, GeForce 6800 Ultra DDL, ATI Radeon 9600 Pro, or Radeon 9800 Pro.
> 
> Je ne connais pas l différence entre une 9600 XT et une 9600 Pro ou une 9800 Pro, mais ça ne doit pas être très différent, non ?


C'est bien mon souci; je nage dans le brouillard (pour tes deux paragraphes)... ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2020)

C'est simple : n'importe lequel de ces modèles de cartes conviendrait … Mais attention, une "Mac édition", leurs firmwares sont différents de ceux des éditions "PC".


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est simple : n'importe lequel de ces modèles de cartes conviendrait … Mais attention, une "Mac édition", leurs firmwares sont différents de ceux des éditions "PC".


Ok, merci... ;-)

C'est donc pour ça que je voulais poster et savoir, ici, si quelqu'un n'en avait pas une qui prend la poussière...

J'ai regardé dans les fils "dons de Mac" et "dons de pèces détachées"... mais au bout de 10/15 pages j'ai abandonné la lecture...


----------



## dandu (15 Novembre 2020)

La GeForce reste le choix le plus simple.

En vrai, on peut prendre des versions PC et mettre le firmware Mac dedans, mais ça demande un vieux PC (ou une carte Mac en PCI, éventuellement) et c'est pas garanti que ça fonctionne.


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> La GeForce reste le choix le plus simple.


Du coup, je suppose que c'est moins "puissant" que la carte que j'ai actuellement ?!... ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2020)

J'en ai bien une qui prend la poussière, mais je pense trop ancienne pour ton Mac : une ATI Radeon 9000 Pro (quoi que … elle sort du dernier modèle de PowerMac G4, donc la génération juste avant le tien). si tu la veux …


----------



## pershing78 (16 Novembre 2020)

bonjour, pour mon G5 DP (en AGP 8X)  j'ai trouvé une radeon 9600 pro 128 MO (mac edition) sur ebay.  (30€) mais elles commencent à se faire rares et les vendeurs en demandent bcp . Je dois avoir conversé la carte d'origine je regarde et je te reviens .


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en ai bien une qui prend la poussière, mais je pense trop ancienne pour ton Mac : une ATI Radeon 9000 Pro (quoi que … elle sort du dernier modèle de PowerMac G4, donc la génération juste avant le tien). si tu la veux …


C'est sympa, merci... mais comme tu le dit, je crains que de part son ancienneté, elle ne fonctionne pas sur mon G5... ;-)

('tain, comment on fait les multi-citations; j'ai complètement oublié !... :-D )


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> bonjour, pour mon G5 DP (en AGP 8X)  j'ai trouvé une radeon 9600 pro 128 MO (mac edition) sur ebay.  (30€) mais elles commencent à se faire rares et les vendeurs en demandent bcp . Je dois avoir conversé la carte d'origine je regarde et je te reviens .


'lut ! ^^ Ah je veux bien que tu zieute... ;-)


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2020)

tirhum a dit:


> ('tain, comment on fait les multi-citations; j'ai complètement oublié !... :-D )


Le bouton "+ citation" au lieu de 'répondre', puis 'insérer les citations'


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2020)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est sympa, merci... mais comme tu le dit, je crains que de part son ancienneté, elle ne fonctionne pas sur mon G5... ;-)


Pas forcément, il n'y a pas de raison, elle provient d'un PowerMac G4 "Fw800", ce modèle a juste 6 mois de plus que le tien, ça serait moins performant qu'une 9600, certes, mais ça fonctionnerait certainement, une carte AGP, c'est une carte AGP !


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas forcément, il n'y a pas de raison, elle provient d'un PowerMac G4 "Fw800", ce modèle a juste 6 mois de plus que le tien, ça serait moins performant qu'une 9600, certes, mais ça fonctionnerait certainement, une carte AGP, c'est une carte AGP !


Ben écoute, si tu crois que ça peux le faire, je veux bien... ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2020)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben écoute, si tu crois que ça peux le faire, je veux bien... ;-)


Je pense, il n'y a pas de raison. toutefois elle ne sera pas aussi performante que la Nvidia qu'on t'a proposé plus haut. Fais moi savoir si tu veux que je te l'envoies quand même.


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense, il n'y a pas de raison. toutefois elle ne sera pas aussi performante que la Nvidia qu'on t'a proposé plus haut. Fais moi savoir si tu veux que je te l'envoies quand même.


Ben je vais attendre de voir si @pershing78  retrouve sa carte d'origine et je te dis à ce moment là... ça te va ?!... ;-)


----------



## woz86 (17 Novembre 2020)

Il y a celle-ci sur lbc, mais je ne sais pas si elle est compatible avec ton G5 :


----------



## pershing78 (17 Novembre 2020)

la voici ! une Radeon 9600 ! mac édition


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Novembre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> la voici ! une Radeon 9600 ! mac édition


Tu lui offres ?


----------



## woz86 (17 Novembre 2020)

Pas facile de trouver des pièces détachés selon les modèles et compatibilité.
Moi je recherche des barrettes de mémoire pour mon PowerMac G5 en 184 pin en 1 Go et il m’en faut deux car c’est par paire.


----------



## pershing78 (17 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu lui offres ?


oui pour 30€ sur ebay ils en demandent bcp plus ....


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Il y a celle-ci sur lbc, mais je ne sais pas si elle est compatible avec ton G5 :


Ben écoutes, visiblement oui, je viens de regarder, du coup... ;-)


pershing78 a dit:


> la voici ! une Radeon 9600 ! mac édition


Super !... <3


Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu lui offres ?


Rhooo, ce serait bien... <3 Après, on peut s'entendre, hein... ;-)


woz86 a dit:


> Pas facile de trouver des pièces détachés selon les modèles et compatibilité.
> Moi je recherche des barrettes de mémoire pour mon PowerMac G5 en 184 pin en 1 Go et il m’en faut deux car c’est par paire.


Ah... ça j'ai pas... :-(


T'as vu @Romuald , j'ai fait une multi-citation; chuis plus un nioube... :-D :-D


----------



## dandu (17 Novembre 2020)

tirhum a dit:


> Du coup, je suppose que c'est moins "puissant" que la carte que j'ai actuellement ?!... ;-)


Un peu, mais sur ce genre de machines, sauf si tu fais de la 3D intensive, c'est pas très visible.


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas forcément, il n'y a pas de raison, elle provient d'un PowerMac G4 "Fw800", ce modèle a juste 6 mois de plus que le tien, ça serait moins performant qu'une 9600, certes, mais ça fonctionnerait certainement, une carte AGP, c'est une carte AGP !


Alors, non, faut se méfier très fort : y a plusieurs versions de l'AGP en fonction des tensions et y a pas mal d'incompatibilité entre G4 et G5, justement. Plus l'ADC, etc. Y a des cartes qui font tout, mais ça reste assez rare en fait.


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Un peu, mais sur ce genre de machines, sauf si tu fais de la 3D intensive, c'est pas très visible.


Je fais de la colorisation BD, j'ai donc des fichiers un peu... lourdingues, mais pas au point de la 3D, effectivement... ;-)


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2020)

'jour la foule !...   
Je viens de récupérer une carte; merci pour vos conseils et réponses.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Novembre 2020)

Super content pour toi.


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2020)

Yeah !
Tu nous en fait un dessin sexy au bic ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2020)

Un dessin sexy de carte graphique ? Tu la broutes, ton herbe, ou tu la fume ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un dessin sexy de carte graphique ? Tu la broutes, ton herbe, ou tu la fume ?


Et ça, c'est pas sexy ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Novembre 2020)

Nan, c'est sexiste


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2020)

Rhoooo !


----------

